# Is There A Book That Covers All Problems With Windows 10?



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2019)

Are there so many problems with Windows 10 that they wont publish a book on it or is everything on line?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

Sure is...







 available on Ebay and amazon....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

Also...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm very happy that I don't use Windows any more. My MAC is such a godsend


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm very happy that I don't use Windows any more. My MAC is such a godsend


Ditto  I have Chromebook...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2019)

About a dozen "how-to's" for Windows 10 on YouTube.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Victor (Sep 8, 2019)

Don't like Dummy books. In principle. There's a Windows for Seniors book but has nada
to do with seniors, except it has large print, color.


----------

